# open ended ticket?



## flyingpig (Jan 14, 2009)

Sorry if this has been covered previously. is there an "open ended" ticket available on eurotunnel, and can you purchase it with the Tesco vouchers? Looking for mid march departure, mid May return next year.

Thanks,
Flyingpig


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

I think with Tesco you have to buy the round trip.
And I think it's been said in previous threads that you may as well get both ways and then amend the return trip on line when you know the exact date you actually return. You would normally just pay the difference between what you paid and the rate on the day of change.


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

You cannot buy an open ended ticket through the Tesco voucher system.

We have tried and failed.

So again this year we will be doing as per Bognormike above.


----------

